# En mi zona cada vez veo a más chicas musculadas



## Teniente_Dan (27 Ago 2022)

Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.

Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro). 
Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

El q a las tías no se las reclute no se llama debilidad, se llama ginocentrismo


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Hombre, en principio entre hombres y mujeres sí hay diferencias, igual que en muchas otras especies.


----------



## cuñado de bar (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (27 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>


----------



## TomásPlatz (27 Ago 2022)

CHORTINAS DE GYM MANDAN BETILLAS DE LOS COJONES

CHICAS GYM > BORRACHAS DE DISCOTECA, BAR, POSTUREO, INSTAGRAM.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Ago 2022)

¿No has visto la portada donde sale Nicolle Kidman toda musculadita?


----------



## TomásPlatz (27 Ago 2022)

A ver, si es cierto que las borrachas de bar/discoteca van a posturear al gym. PERO yo no hablo de ellas. 

Yo hablo de otro tipo de chicas que si entrenan enserio, que no salen de fiesta, que se cuidan, etc


----------



## Shy (27 Ago 2022)

Pues yo llevo toda la vida metido en gimnasios y nunca he visto las tías con tan cuerpoescombro como ahora, hablo de tías jóvenes españolas. Latinas si se ven algunas que entrenan bien y saben lo que hacen.


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Eing? Una mujer tiene en torno al 30 por ciento menos de masa muscular por músculo que un hombre. Significa que un puñetazo de un hombre es por orden, 2 veces más fuertes que el de una mujer, por la contracción y distension de 4 músculos en el brazo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



Alguna como esa he visto con unos abdominales que parecían una pared de ladrillo visto. No le creo que eso se pueda conseguir sin "ayuda"


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Ago 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿No has visto la portada donde sale Nicolle Kidman toda musculadita?



No


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pues yo llevo toda la vida metido en gimnasios y nunca he visto las tías con tan cuerpoescombro como ahora, hablo de tías jóvenes españolas. Latinas si se ven algunas que entrenan bien y saben lo que hacen.



Nho lho savýa.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



Joder macha, q fuerte...


----------



## Pabloom (27 Ago 2022)

Van al gym con sus mallitas hiper-ajustadas (yo creo que se las compran de dos o tres tallas menos) a contonearse y a ocupar espacio que podría ser aprovechado por tios que van al gimnasio a entrenar . 


Me pone enfermo verlas en el templo insinuando carne sin hacer NADA.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pues yo llevo toda la vida metido en gimnasios y nunca he visto las tías con tan cuerpoescombro como ahora, hablo de tías jóvenes españolas. Latinas si se ven algunas que entrenan bien y saben lo que hacen.




De hecho hasta un pepero como tú, habrá ido este año a la playa y habrá visto a chortinas de los 15 a los 25 años, casi todas pasadas de peso, con celulitis y flaccidez como nunca antes al menos yo, había visto.

Que nadie se engañe, las mujeres son más vagas que nunca, y son cuatro gatas las que hacen deporte. Además mayores, cuando ya han cumplido los 30, ven que su físico se deteriora a marchas forzadas y quieren evitarlo. 

Haciendo deporte por primera vez en su vida con casi 40 años, las conozco por docenas. Sobre todo si siguen solteras y sin hijos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ago 2022)

Si encontráis atractivo esto, cuidado con el mono


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eing? Una mujer tiene en torno al 30 por ciento menos de masa muscular por músculo que un hombre. Significa que un puñetazo de un hombre es por orden, 2 veces más fuertes que el de una mujer, por la contracción y distension de 4 músculos en el brazo.



Exacto


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Joder macha, q fuerte...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Buenisimo


----------



## Albtd43 (27 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> A ver, si es cierto que las borrachas de bar/discoteca van a posturear al gym. PERO yo no hablo de ellas.
> 
> Yo hablo de otro tipo de chicas que si entrenan enserio, que no salen de fiesta, que se cuidan, etc



Esas siempre han existido. Llevo 20 años entrenando y siempre las he visto. Conozco niñas de 17-20 años y hasta señoras de 40+, que entrenan a diario, jamás las ves con el móvil, ni hablando, hacen sus ejercicios perfectos, no se acercan a nadie, ni van de postureo para el instagram/tik tok.

Si sólo lees Burbuja, tendrás visión de la realidad que no existe.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.




A ver si dejais de consumir peliculas de judias que ya teneis interiorizada a la Mujer Pegapatadas y a este ritmo os vais a dejar dar por culo con un dildo antes de fin de año


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> A ver, si es cierto que las borrachas de bar/discoteca van a posturear al gym. PERO yo no hablo de ellas.
> 
> Yo hablo de otro tipo de chicas que si entrenan enserio, que no salen de fiesta, que se cuidan, etc




Osea, que en lugar de cuerpoescombro, son almaescombro, perdiendo sus mejores años en chorradas en lugar de agradar a un buen hombre, casarse y tener hijos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

Y añado. Ir a gimnasio es de loser y clase baja. Hablais de ir a entrenar y os imagino como a las ratas de Universo 25. Con vosotros, ganaron.

Mientras vosotros vais a hacer cosas gays a los gimnasios, todos juntitos y sudorosos, las putas calles y parques de nuestras ciudades estan conquistadas por moros y negros.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Ago 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Esas siempre han existido. Llevo 20 años entrenando y siempre las he visto. Conozco niñas de 17-20 años y hasta señoras de 40+, que entrenan a diario, jamás las ves con el móvil, ni hablando, hacen sus ejercicios perfectos, no se acercan a nadie, ni van de postureo para el instagram/tik tok.
> 
> Si sólo lees Burbuja, tendrás visión de la realidad que no existe.




lo confirmo. Al menos en mi gym. Si es verdad que a partir de cierta edad la sala de pesas la pisan pocas. Pero las que lo hacen se meten buenos tutes.


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

Están poniéndose fuertes para tumbar a los machirulos de Burbuja


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Y añado. Ir a gimnasio es de loser y clase baja. Hablais de ir a entrenar y os imagino como a las ratas de Universo 25. Con vosotros, ganaron.
> 
> Mientras vosotros vais a hacer cosas gays a los gimnasios, todos juntitos y sudorosos, las putas calles y parques de nuestras ciudades estan conquistadas por moros y negros.



Ui perdone, mejor aporrear con furia el teclado mientras foreamos con la persiana de la habitación bajada, como hace usted?


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ui perdone, mejor aporrear con furia el teclado mientras foreamos con la persiana de la habitación bajada, como hace usted?



Yo acabo de llegar a casa de pasar el dia con mi familia facha y heteropatriarcal por ahi, como un padre de familia de mega extrema derecha cualquiera. Por eso se que pasa en la calle y los parques, y por eso me preocupa el futuro, putita de gimnasio


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Ago 2022)

Hacen bien.

Yo a pesar de padecer la mierda andro genética esa y estar salida , no me sale músculo.


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo acabo de llegar a casa de pasar el dia con mi familia facha y heteropatriarcal por ahi, como un padre de familia de mega extrema derecha cualquiera. Por eso se que pasa en la calle y los parques, y por eso me preocupa el futuro, putita de gimnasio



Prefiero hacer deporte y estar en forma que ser un puto gordaco que no puede hacer ni una mísera dominada o que a la tercera flexión se cansa.

Ir al gimnasio te pone en forma, completando con calistenia, salir a correr de vez en cuando, un poco de natación.

En una pelea contra uno de esos negros, un tipo que esté en forma tendría más posibilidades que un vago sedentario que se dedica a criticar a los tíos que van al gym.

Estar en forma es algo que te cambia la visión de uno mismo por completo y mejora la autoestima y seguridad en uno mismo.
En cambio un tipo que no hace nunca deporte y se la pasa todo el día en el bar bebiendo es alguien derroido física y mentalmente también.
El alcohol, comer como un glotón, no hacer nada de deporte.... eso es lo que a uno lo derroye por dentro, y hay bastante gente así en nuestro país, con una pésima forma física, que se ponen a correr y a los dos minutos ya no pueden más...
Estos últimos sí que me dan pena, mucha pena.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Ago 2022)

Oxandrolona y estanozolol oral en dosis más pequeñas para evitar la virilización (anavar y winstrol),
se los toman como si fueran caramelos,

la hormona del crecimiento también es muy usada por las mujeres fitness,

ya las que ves muy musculosas usan lo que los hombres,
hay mucha zumbada de gym.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Prefiero hacer deporte y estar en forma que ser un puto gordaco que no puede hacer ni una mísera dominada o que a la tercera flexión se cansa.
> 
> Ir al gimnasio te pone en forma, completando con calistenia, salir a correr de vez en cuando, un poco de natación.
> 
> ...



Para estar delgado no hace falta ir al gimnasio. Los gimnasios existen en las últimas décadas y en el resto de la Historia la gente estaba delgada sin falta de ir a un sitio a oler el sudor de huevos de otro hombre.

Se ve que estas preparado para lo que vien, cuando hablas de ir a peleas con negros en plan puño y no con armas. Mis armas se pasan por los huevos los musculos.

La gente que no va a un gimnasio porque no quiere frotarse con hombres sudorosos, no es automáticamente un bebedor alcoholico con problemas de gula.


----------



## Escombridos (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Para nada, no estoy de acuerdo. Un hombre entrenado tiene 7 veces más fuerza y violencia que una mujer entrenada.


----------



## Cormac (27 Ago 2022)

En mi gimnasio veo a tías que entrenan muy bien, en la sala de pesas, pero lógicamente no llegan a muscular. 
Tienen unos culazos sw aúpa, eso si.


----------



## Woden (27 Ago 2022)

Mi mujer eslava da clases de pilates y de no sé qué mierdas y esta tan maciza que puede partir sandías con los muslos y da unas hostias como panes cuando se pone furiosa, aun así si un día le diera yo una tollina a rodabrazo se iría al suelo y no se levantaría. Me descojono yo de estas chonis cicladas.


----------



## escudero (27 Ago 2022)

en cualquier deporte, en el mejor de los casos, la elite femenina iguala a los amateur masculinos.
No hay mas historia, cada sexo tiene sus virtudes y sus defectos, en el caso de deporte, fuerza y resistencia fisica, ganan los hombres.

Los dolores internos, ellas tienen mas aguante (fiebre, dolor estomago, cabeza...), pero en dolores externos, los hombres (golpes, cortes...)

Por eso a la guerra historicamente han ido hombres, por esa fuerza bruta superior. Hoy en dia el armamento iguala, pero en general, un hombre suele tener mas.mente fria en situaciones de stress, por eso siguen siendo mas eficientes en el combate.

El politico que niegue eso, que salga con guardapespaldas y escoltas 100% femeninas, asi avala su opinion con hechos.


----------



## belenus (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Ago 2022)

El NWO no es que haya ganado en España. Es que se ha pasado el juego en decenas de ocasiones.


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Para estar delgado no hace falta ir al gimnasio. Los gimnasios existen en las últimas décadas y en el resto de la Historia la gente estaba delgada sin falta de ir a un sitio a oler el sudor de huevos de otro hombre.
> 
> Se ve que estas preparado para lo que vien, cuando hablas de ir a peleas con negros en plan puño y no con armas. Mis armas se pasan por los huevos los musculos.
> 
> La gente que no va a un gimnasio porque no quiere frotarse con hombres sudorosos, no es automáticamente un bebedor alcoholico con problemas de gula.



A ver, voy al gimnasio porque me sale de los cojones, si tú no tienes fuerza de voluntad para ir no es mi problema.


----------



## M4rk (27 Ago 2022)

¿No podemos tener un puto punto intermedio? ¿Tienen que ser todas ballenas azules o hulks asquerosas? Joder, por Dios santo...


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> A ver, voy al gimnasio porque me sale de los cojones, si tú no tienes fuerza de voluntad para ir no es mi problema.




Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos. 

Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)

Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



Que asco.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Oxandrolona y estanozolol oral en dosis más pequeñas para evitar la virilización (anavar y winstrol),
> se los toman como si fueran caramelos,
> 
> la hormona del crecimiento también es muy usada por las mujeres fitness,
> ...



Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
No les da cancer?.
No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (27 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> CHORTINAS DE GYM MANDAN BETILLAS DE LOS COJONES
> 
> CHICAS GYM > BORRACHAS DE DISCOTECA, BAR, POSTUREO, INSTAGRAM.
> 
> ...




Eso es un maromo


Eres MARICON


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos.
> 
> Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)
> 
> Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.



Sólo hay que leer tus mensajes para ver quien es el verdadero subnormal aquí.

Encima de ser un escombro te jactas de ello.
Pobrecito...


----------



## Alatristeando (27 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
> No les da cancer?.
> No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.



Si bajan mucho el % de grasa corporal sí se les retira la regla. De lo demás no estoy seguro


----------



## escudero (27 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos.
> 
> Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)
> 
> Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.



te equivocas de lleno.
Primero, por ir al.gym no salen musculos, para eso, te lo tienes que plantear muy muy en serio. 
Con 3 dias por semana, simplemente te ves normal/atletico en el mejor de los casos.
El deporte, el que sea, siempre es positivo, tanto fisicamente como mentalmente, jactarse de no hacer deporte, lo veo un poco patetico.

Yo voy al gym una o dos veces , para compensar un poco la parte superior, ya que a mi me gusta el ciclismo y trail.running.


----------



## SexyVIcky (27 Ago 2022)

Hay muchas tías que se musculan a tope.Mi vecina de enfrente sube unos pesos impresionantes.Son una pareja de gym.Tambien estuve en un gym con una monitora que estaba plagada de músculos y tenía como 45-50 años.Nos daba mucha caña.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
> No les da cancer?.
> No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.



Si se pasan de dosis de anabólicos es posible les corte el periodo, o les haga desajustes,

las que conozco hacían un mes si, un mes no, y dosis no tan altas, así que no afecta "tanto",

las que meten cosas más duras supongo si les afectará, pero es algo tabú, no es algo de lo que hablen,
(se de algunas competidoras que meten trembo y masterón),

la hormona del crecimiento no afecta a eso, al no ser hormona sexual,
y lo del cáncer no se qué tanto tenga de realidad o de mito.

De todas formas en ese mundillo nadie dice la verdad, cada entrenador tiene una "fórmula mágica",
todo es ensayo/error, lo de hace años ya no se lleva y ahora se hacen ciclos diferentes, etc, etc,
yo al no ser mujer no puedo opinar con criterio de los efectos secundarios.

Solo se que la oxandrolona y HGH era lo que más vendían a las mujeres los dealers.

Ahora creo que hay SARMS y péptidos, que es otra forma de dopaje, pero en ese tema estoy perdido.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> en cualquier deporte, en el mejor de los casos, la elite femenina iguala a los amateur masculinos.
> No hay mas historia, cada sexo tiene sus virtudes y sus defectos, en el caso de deporte, fuerza y resistencia fisica, ganan los hombres.
> 
> Los dolores internos, ellas tienen mas aguante (fiebre, dolor estomago, cabeza...), pero en dolores externos, los hombres (golpes, cortes...)
> ...



Solo no estoy de acuerdo en una cosa. Eso de que las mujeres aguantan mejor el dolor, ni de coña. Sería antes, las abuelas desde luego son de otra pasta, pero las mujeres actuales ni de coña. Ya paren todas con epidural y la que no, la lía parda.

Ahora casi nadie aguanta el dolor, ni ellos, ni ellas. Pero ya te digo yo que ellas aún menos. Yo he visto a más de una caerse redonda al suelo o montar auténticos espectáculos solo por ver una aguja. Que no son todas como es lógico, pero es que directamente hace 50 años era inimaginable.

La mujer antes se curtía porque tenía una vida dura. Tras el primer parto se acababan las tonterías. No te digo nada si encima eran 4 o 5. Doce horas dilatando, como estaban (y están) las primerizas a pelo, sin anestesia o analgésicos ya te digo yo que curan de espanto a la más pintada.

*A día de hoy eso es mucho más raro. Pero por Dios si quieren que les den la baja POR TENER LA REGLA. SEAMOS SERIOS.* 



REDDY dijo:


> A ver, voy al gimnasio porque me sale de los cojones, si tú no tienes fuerza de voluntad para ir no es mi problema.



Vamos a ver que eres maricón lo sabe todo el foro. La cuestión es cuanto y desde cuando. Que vayas al gimnasio a ponerte a tono mirando a tipos depilados o simplemente a rozarte con alguno en las duchas, supongo que es lo normal.

Pero no pasa nada, no olvides que eres progre. Si te ofende mi comentario es que estás siendo homófobo. Recuérdalo.



DVD1975 dijo:


> Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
> No les da cancer?.
> No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.



Por supuesto. Aunque depende de cada una o de lo que se meta. El cuerpo de la mujer está diseñado para parir y no morir en el intento. Lo demás son extravagancias. La mujer que trabajaba en el campo estaba fuerte y correosa, no necesitaba ir a un gimnasio ni se les ponía el cuerpo de travelo como a estas.


----------



## Ederall (27 Ago 2022)

Cada vez hay mas tortilleras, ahora es la moda, o follar moro-negros o hacerse camionera-tortillera.


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos a ver que eres maricón lo sabe todo el foro. La cuestión es cuanto y desde cuando. Que vayas al gimnasio a ponerte a tono mirando a tipos depilados o simplemente a rozarte con alguno en las duchas, supongo que es lo normal.
> 
> Pero no pasa nada, no olvides que eres progre. Si te ofende mi comentario es que estás siendo homófobo. Recuérdalo.



Me parece que en realidad soy yo el que te gusto a ti, que no paras de citarme a cada rato.

Deja de perseguirme por todos los hilos, que no quiero nada contigo, a mí me gustan las mujeres.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Me parece que en realidad soy yo el que te gusto a ti, que no paras de citarme a cada rato.
> 
> Deja de perseguirme por todos los hilos, que no quiero nada contigo, a mí me gustan las mujeres.



A los tontos como tú los cito lo justo. Hay que manteneros a raya y poco más. No tienes que avergonzarte de comer rabos. Es lo que la gente como tú promociona, deberías estar por contra bastante contento.


----------



## AH1N1 (27 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mi mujer esta tan maciza que puede partir sandías con los muslos



Doy fe


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Sí, y no me como un colín con ellas. Debe ser que no he decontruido mi masculinidad lo suficiente


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A los tontos como tú los cito lo justo. Hay que manteneros a raya y poco más. No tienes que avergonzarte de comer rabos. Es lo que la gente como tú promociona, deberías estar por contra bastante contento.



Y a ti no te gustan los rabos?
Estás todo el día hablando de rabos, por eso lo digo. 
Tienes razón, no hay que avergonzarse con eso, libérate de tus cadenas, onvre.


----------



## Segismunda (27 Ago 2022)

Eso lo hacen cuatro, demasiado esfuerzo cuando lo único que hace falta es cerrar un poco la boca, ponerse mona y si acaso tonificar. Que trabajen con mulos los hombres, que para eso está la hipergamia.


----------



## IMPULSES (27 Ago 2022)

Ese tipo de mujeres dejan de gustarme o parecerme sexys en cuanto se les marca algo la musculatura. 
Ya verás q risas cuando algunas con 40 años tengas q convivir con dolores perpetuos por haberse excedido con el Gym


----------



## Libistros (27 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Que asco.



A los que les gusta eso es que les ponen los hombres aunque no lo hayan asumido todavía. Es simplemente repulsivo en una mujer. El antimorbo y anti todo.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (28 Ago 2022)

Y ya


astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos.
> 
> Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)
> 
> Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.



Si encima se fuma uno un puro como Winston Churchill, toma un buen whiskey de malta, va bien vestido y no pareciendo un puto cani de Adidas NWO, y sale con mujeres bellas y jovenes, es el puto Dios.

A los gimnasios solo van los betas, canis, tarados y maricones. Y los pobres, esos que no manejan pasta, un buen tocho de billetes, solo tarjetas de credito y bizum de perdedores.

Sois la verguenza de Clint Eastwood


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (28 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



¿Sois conscientes de que un tío con esa masa muscular sería considerado un flaco somalí y humillado como tal? Lo normal es ir a los gimnasios y ver físicos del montón, sobre todo mujeres y sobre todo mujeres jóvenes.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>









Se pueden pasar la vida entera haciendo ejercicio que al final la naturaleza siempre termina imponiendo su realidad.


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Ago 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Se pueden pasar la vida entera haciendo ejercicio que al final la naturaleza siempre termina imponiendo su realidad.



Pero a ese hombre se le nota que lleva más química que un ciclista del tour de Francia. No creo que llegue a viejo.



efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que un tío con esa masa muscular sería considerado un flaco somalí y humillado como tal? Lo normal es ir a los gimnasios y ver físicos del montón, sobre todo mujeres y sobre todo mujeres jóvenes.



La foto que puse creo que encaja más con lo que quería decir el op. Gente que lleva el entreno más allá y se queda un cuerpo raro o feo. Si lo que buscas es el máximo, pues esto:







Ya no parece un somalí. Pero creo que nadie del foro se la follaría. Parece un tío.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Van al gym con sus mallitas hiper-ajustadas (yo creo que se las compran de dos o tres tallas menos) a contonearse y a ocupar espacio que podría ser aprovechado por tios que van al gimnasio a entrenar .
> 
> 
> Me pone enfermo verlas en el templo insinuando carne sin hacer NADA.



tal cual


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (28 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



Pues es de reconocer que ahí hay mucho trabajo, pero estético lo que se dice estético no es. No conozco muchas que estén así, alguna zumbada que va a concursos de tías cachas nada más. El resto por muchas horas que le metan no se ponen así ni de lejos.

Lo que veo últimamente es que las jóvenes enseñan lorzas con total naturalidad (que me parece bien). Cuando yo tenía 15-20 años no iban enseñando celulitis con la misma frecuencia, es más, la ocultaban. Supongo que esto viene a raíz de las campañas de tallas grandes en las que hasta hace muy poco, solo salían "gordas" con proporciones perfectas. En los anuncios de Dove por poner un ejemplo, no veías a ninguna paticorta con una lorza que le cubriera la braga, eran "grandes" pero proporcionadas.


----------



## auricooro (28 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> en cualquier deporte, en el mejor de los casos, la elite femenina iguala a los amateur masculinos.
> No hay mas historia, cada sexo tiene sus virtudes y sus defectos, en el caso de deporte, fuerza y resistencia fisica, ganan los hombres.
> 
> Los dolores internos, ellas tienen mas aguante (fiebre, dolor estomago, cabeza...), pero en dolores externos, los hombres (golpes, cortes...)
> ...



Yo creo que a igualdad de peso/estatura somos parecidos de fuertes. Igual ellas un poco mas de fuerza en piernas y nosotros en tren superior. La cosa es que en promedio los hombres son más altos y pesan más.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.



Están taradas, sin más.
Se creen que pueden ser hombres.
Hasta que cobran el primer bofetón.


----------



## cuñado de bar (28 Ago 2022)

Yo no concuerdo con el op. Muchas mujeres van al gimnasio para mantenimiento y les interesa entrenar culo, para que los cachetes se queden duros. La foto que puse creo que daría con lo que quería decir él. Pero chicas que entrenen en serio para competir y cosas así, no es habitual. Como mucho ves esto:



Tías de competir no he visto ninguna.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Ago 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Pues es de reconocer que ahí hay mucho trabajo, pero estético lo que se dice estético no es. No conozco muchas que estén así, alguna zumbada que va a concursos de tías cachas nada más. El resto por muchas horas que le metan no se ponen así ni de lejos.
> 
> Lo que veo últimamente es que las jóvenes enseñan lorzas con total naturalidad (que me parece bien). Cuando yo tenía 15-20 años no iban enseñando celulitis con la misma frecuencia, es más, la ocultaban. Supongo que esto viene a raíz de las campañas de tallas grandes en las que hasta hace muy poco, solo salían "gordas" con proporciones perfectas. En los anuncios de Dove por poner un ejemplo, no veías a ninguna paticorta con una lorza que le cubriera la braga, eran "grandes" pero proporcionadas.



Si quisiera tocar un cuerpo así, masculinizado, tocaría a un hombre.

Como no soy maric... homo, pues prefiero tocar cuerpos femeninos.


----------



## coda (28 Ago 2022)

Si creo que en jovenes hay un cierto mercado de chicas fitness haciendo sus rutinas, dietas, suplementos, etc... normalmente consiguen mejores cuerpos que la mujer media de la calle, especialmente piernas y gluteos. Pero alguna se pasa y quedan poco femeninas (hombros, trapecios, venas). Luego ya si dan el salto a la quimica se virilizan y quedan fatal. Las de boxeo-luchadoras siempre han existido en barrios marginales igual que el tipico cani boxeador kickboxer.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.



Alguien nos tiene que defender.
No les quites la iniciativa a las perra putas x una vez.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Ago 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo creo que a igualdad de peso/estatura somos parecidos de fuertes. Igual ellas un poco mas de fuerza en piernas y nosotros en tren superior. La cosa es que en promedio los hombres son más altos y pesan más.



No, no somos igual de fuertes, ni parecido,

mira los récords de halterofilia de hombres de 60kg y los comparas con los de las mujeres de 60kg,

o pon a pelear a un boxeador de peso pluma con una mujer boxeadora de su mismo peso, la destruye.


----------



## Ergot Rye (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Alguna como esa he visto con unos abdominales que parecían una pared de ladrillo visto. No le creo que eso se pueda conseguir sin "ayuda"



Estas flipao 

Con dieta y ejercicio se puede eso y más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Ago 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo creo que a igualdad de peso/estatura somos parecidos de fuertes. Igual ellas un poco mas de fuerza en piernas y nosotros en tren superior. La cosa es que en promedio los hombres son más altos y pesan más.



¿Esto va con ironía o es un chiste?

Precisamente a igualdad de peso y estatura es cuando más se nota la tremenda diferencia de fuerza, rapidez y potencia entre los sexos.

En todo caso si me dices que una tipa de 1.80 y 80 kilos puede sopapear a un canijo de un metro cincuenta y 40 kilos, me lo creo.

Pero entre ¿"Iguales"? Le puedo partir el cuello a cualquier tipa de mi complexión en dos minutos y sin esforzarme mucho o hacer pesas. Eso lo tengo clarísimo.


----------



## Palpatine (28 Ago 2022)

`[QUOTE="Teniente_Dan, post: 42231741, member: 21731"]
Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.

Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.
[/QUOTE]`



6 millones verdad?


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Esto va con ironía o es un chiste?
> 
> Precisamente a igualdad de peso y estatura es cuando más se nota la tremenda diferencia de fuerza, rapidez y potencia entre los sexos.
> 
> ...



Brandon Moreno (170cm 57kg)
VS 
Amanda Nunes (173cm 61kg)

En el primer asalto ya manda a la brasileña al hospital.
(Incluso siendo ella más grande)


----------



## thermoshit15 (28 Ago 2022)

Las tias ahora van al gimnasio a hacer culo, sin más. Siempre con peso muerto, lo de ponerse la barra en el abdomen, etc. Ha habido un cambio de paradigma de lo que se considera el cuerpo de mujer perfecto


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Brandon Moreno (170cm 57kg)
> VS
> Amanda Nunes (173cm 61kg)
> 
> ...



A ver no hace falta demostración alguna. Cualquier varón que no sea retrasado lo sabe desde que es pequeño.

Yo con 8 años les zurraba a mis hermanas que tenían 12 y 14. Siendo ambas más altas y más grandes.

Cualquier varón que no sea una auténtica birria física, es consciente de ello. Solo hace falta echarse una peleilla, de esas que muchas veces ocurren entre novios como un juego, para darte cuenta que si no te controlas la mandas para el hospital o el otro barrio.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Sólo hay que leer tus mensajes para ver quien es el verdadero subnormal aquí.
> 
> Encima de ser un escombro te jactas de ello.
> Pobrecito...



Vete a olisquear huevos de otro a tu club de maricas, putita


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Ago 2022)

Ergot Rye dijo:


> Estas flipao
> 
> Con dieta y ejercicio se puede eso y más.



Imagino que una dieta ultra-espartana, porque para que se marque hay que quedarse con un % de grasa superbajo, y eso en una tía no debe ser tan fácil


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 Ago 2022)

Es para pelearse con las negracs


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> `[QUOTE="Teniente_Dan, post: 42231741, member: 21731"]
> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> ...



No te entiendo


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Y ya
> 
> 
> Si encima se fuma uno un puro como Winston Churchill, toma un buen whiskey de malta, va bien vestido y no pareciendo un puto cani de Adidas NWO, y sale con mujeres bellas y jovenes, es el puto Dios.
> ...




Un SEÑOR. Sombrero y bastón mandan. 

Ha visto usted como las putitas amariconadas amantes de las mallas, se ponen por colocarle s el espejo delante.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Ago 2022)

Una tía del gym musculada se indigno conmigo por no querer una cita con ella.
Le dije que no salía con ella porque no era maricon y se quedó pillada pq no pillo el significado.

Meterle mano a una musculada es como follarte a un tío.


----------



## Nagare1999 (28 Ago 2022)

Loco preocupatede tu cuerpo y deja a los demás que hagan lo que quieran con el suyo. Muchas chicas son fibradas y si hacen ejercicio se ponen tochenkas, pero también hay tíos cuerpoperas echando más culo que chenoa comiendo doritos.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

Trabajar el cuerpo de forma natural sin químicos es lo bonito y apreciable.
Pero en mujeres que se ven esos músculos como si fueran hombres y te lo intenten colar como que es trabajado de forma natural como que no.También hay muchos hombres que recurren a lo químico por supuesto y eso a la larga trae consecuencias sí o sí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petete44 (28 Ago 2022)

mucho gimnasio y poco huevo -cerebro para la accion, merecen la extincion
aprendan maricas de gimnasio


----------



## Pura Sangre (28 Ago 2022)

OP se inventa una chorrada y decenas le dan coba. Luego los hilos serios e importantes pasan totalmente ignorados.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> A ver, voy al gimnasio porque me sale de los cojones, si tú no tienes fuerza de voluntad para ir no es mi problema.



Eso es de maricones y acomplejados, nada tiene que ver con la fuerza de voluntad.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Pero a ese hombre se le nota que lleva más química que un ciclista del tour de Francia. No creo que llegue a viejo.



A lo que voy es que "drogad@s" o no, en el plano físico las mujerES estarán por debajo de los hombreS hagan lo que hagan.


----------



## Black Jack (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos.
> 
> Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)
> 
> Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.



¿En serio estás diciendo que hacer deporte es malo? Yo flipo.


----------



## pandillero (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Veo que eres muy cortito. 5 mensajes bastantes claros y sigues sin entender que la mayoria no vamos al gimnasio porque nos parece ridiculo, una perdida de tiempo, y de putitas con taras. Y ni estamos gordos, ni nos falta voluntad, ni somos glotones ni vamos a echarlo de menos en hostias con negros en un parque porque tenemos miles de opciones mejores que tener musculitos.
> 
> Tu que has hecho en la vida? “Lloooo, loo levanto pezash mientras zudo con otros komo yo, y les uelo los uevos, y asi años y años” (con voz de subnormal retrasado, por ejemplo… el forero Reddy)
> 
> Merecéis este mundo, joder si lo merecéis. Y el que se viene. Al final para el país es mejor que nos os reproduzcáis.



No te preocupes, no se va a reproducir. 
A no ser que lo clonen, ya sería mala leche.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Hombre, débiles débiles no, pero más débiles que el hombre, de media, sí. No te sé decir si un 10% o un 30%, pero eso.


----------



## pandillero (28 Ago 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo creo que a igualdad de peso/estatura somos parecidos de fuertes. Igual ellas un poco mas de fuerza en piernas y nosotros en tren superior. La cosa es que en promedio los hombres son más altos y pesan más.



No tienes ni idea, a igualdad de peso una tia te da una hostia y ni la sientes, sin embargo le das tú una hostia y la pones a dormir sin siquiera dar con todo.


----------



## Alberto352 (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



No son débiles pero los hombres tenemos la testosterona que no es una coña


----------



## loveisintheair (28 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> en cualquier deporte, en el mejor de los casos, la elite femenina iguala a los amateur masculinos.
> No hay mas historia, cada sexo tiene sus virtudes y sus defectos, en el caso de deporte, fuerza y resistencia fisica, ganan los hombres.
> 
> Los dolores internos, ellas tienen mas aguante (fiebre, dolor estomago, cabeza...), pero en dolores externos, los hombres (golpes, cortes...)
> ...



Qué buena tu última frase.
La voy a usar mucho con la parte aliade de la familia.


----------



## Maddie (28 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Hacen bien.
> 
> Yo a pesar de padecer la mierda andro genética esa y estar salida , no me sale músculo.



Pues porque no tienes Testo como para eso y porque dudo que entrenes fuerza y además entres a fases de volumen con superávit calórico.


----------



## Maddie (28 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
> No les da cancer?.
> No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.



Pues claro, Igual que a los hombres o hasta más, pero igual hay zumadas que prefieren ciclarse a ser naturales y trabajar d emanera limpia aunque en su vida obtengan ciertos y muy irreales resultados que pasan factura si o si


----------



## ivanito (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



La mujeres tienen 3 desventajas muy claras en cualquier pelea frente a cualquier hombre, y no todo se reduce a fuerza muscular sino que hay mucho más. Por eso una mujer por muy entrenada que esté, lo tendrá muy difícil para imponerse ante un hombre random.
Las ordenaré de menor o mayor importancia.

1. Aunque tienen una fuerza muy parecida a un hombre en el tren inferior, tienen mucha menos fuerza en el tren superior, que es el que se emplea en peleas normalmente. Además de la fuerza muscular propiamente dicha, una menor capacidad cardiopulmonar, coordinación y reflejos aumenta la desventaja. Es decir, físicamente todo son desventajas.

2. La mujer es mucho menos violenta que el hombre, y aun siendo violenta, lo será casi solo verbalmente, y muy pocas se ponen a golpear a la mínima. Yo prefiero mil veces antes una pelea contra la mujer más maciza y grande del barrio aunque pese 85 kilos sin estar gorda, que contra un tío cuerpoescombro de 50 kilos que nunca sabes por donde te va a salir.

3. Y la más importante de todas. La mujer no tienen la impulsividad del varón, no toma tantos riesgos, es mucho más prudente, más comedida, mas reticente. No verás a una mujer que se juegue la vida en una pelea, ni que le de igual morir o quedar vegetal por salvaguardar su honor o por defender su orgullo.
Su instinto de supervivencia es muy superior al del varón, y no es casualidad, sino que tiene un sentido biológico, ya que los hombres son prescindibles para la supervivencia de la especie, pues basta un solo hombre para preñar a cientos de hembras, pero una mujer que muere tontamente supone un cuerpo menos para la reproducción de la especie. Esto puede parecer machista, pero está grabado en los genes aunque no seamos conscientes de ello, por eso se llama instinto. Es decir, sería la propia naturaleza lo que es machista en todo caso.

Sí, si, la fuerza física para mi no es la desventaja mayor de todas, ya que si coges un hombre de 50 kg frente a una mujer de 80 no gorda (que aunque no lo creais, las hay), esa ventaja a favor del hombre se desdibuja, pero siempre tendrás las otras 2 desventajas que vuelvan a desequilibrar la balanza a favor del hombre.

Solo puede haber una ventaja clara a favor de la hembra cuando hablamos de ancianos frente a jovencitas, o si hablamos de hombres muy desnutridos o enfermos, o si la mujer está muy entrenada y el hombre es muy cuerpoescombro de los que no han hecho deporte en la vida, pero si nos vamos a los extremos, también una mujer adulta es más fuerte que un niño pequeño. Pero si comparamos una mujer random contra un hombre random, pues en el cuerpo a cuerpo vencería como mucho una de cada 5 mil veces la mujer, por decir algo.


----------



## ivanito (28 Ago 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo creo que a igualdad de peso/estatura somos parecidos de fuertes. Igual ellas un poco mas de fuerza en piernas y nosotros en tren superior. La cosa es que en promedio los hombres son más altos y pesan más.



A igualdad de peso, la mujer tiene mucha más grasa corporal. No digas estupideces. Una mujer para tener la misma fuerza que un hombre tiene que pesar 20 kg mas, y aun así solo tendría más fuerza en el tren inferior, como dices, pues la parte superior estaría muy igualada, o incluso el hombre por encima, y eso a igualdad de forma física, porque normalmente el hombre está más trabajado que la mujer, ya que hacen menos deporte por termino general.


----------



## ivanito (28 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Brandon Moreno (170cm 57kg)
> VS
> Amanda Nunes (173cm 61kg)
> 
> ...



Son pesos y tamaños muy parecidos.
A igualdad de tamaño y grado de entrenamiento el hombre está muy por encima.
Para equilibrarse la cosa, tendría que pesar la mujer 20 kg mas y estar más entrenada. Y aún así, solo se igualaría en fuerza muscular, porque en agresividad, velocidad, coordinación, etc, seguiría perdiendo la mujer.


----------



## skan (28 Ago 2022)

Ahora sólo hace falta que follando no quieran que el trabajo lo hagamos siempre nosotros.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Ago 2022)

Vaya manolos la nui que están hechos los que llaman maricones a los del gym jajaja.

No aguantais dos asaltos no ya a los tíos de gym, sino a las propias tías de las que habla el Op.

Los maricones sois vosotros. Hasta en las civilizaciones antiguas eran conscientes de la importancia del deporte.

Dicho esto, vivir por y para el gym como hacen algunos también es de ser un descerebrado.


----------



## skan (28 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> La mujeres tienen 3 desventajas muy claras en cualquier pelea frente a cualquier hombre, y no todo se reduce a fuerza muscular sino que hay mucho más. Por eso una mujer por muy entrenada que esté, lo tendrá muy difícil para imponerse ante un hombre random.
> Las ordenaré de menor o mayor importancia.
> 
> 1. Aunque tienen una fuerza muy parecida a un hombre en el tren inferior, tienen mucha menos fuerza en el tren superior, que es el que se emplea en peleas normalmente. Además de la fuerza muscular propiamente dicha, una menor capacidad cardiopulmonar, coordinación y reflejos aumenta la desventaja. Es decir, físicamente todo son desventajas.
> ...



Lo de la agresividad es que no has conocido a negras, chonis y panchitas.


----------



## opilano (28 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> De hecho hasta un pepero como tú, habrá ido este año a la playa y habrá visto a chortinas de los 15 a los 25 años, casi todas pasadas de peso, con celulitis y flaccidez como nunca antes al menos yo, había visto.
> 
> Que nadie se engañe, las mujeres son más vagas que nunca, y son cuatro gatas las que hacen deporte. Además mayores, cuando ya han cumplido los 30, ven que su físico se deteriora a marchas forzadas y quieren evitarlo.
> 
> Haciendo deporte por primera vez en su vida con casi 40 años, las conozco por docenas. Sobre todo si siguen solteras y sin hijos.



No te falta razón.


----------



## opilano (28 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Prefiero hacer deporte y estar en forma que ser un puto gordaco que no puede hacer ni una mísera dominada o que a la tercera flexión se cansa.
> 
> Ir al gimnasio te pone en forma, completando con calistenia, salir a correr de vez en cuando, un poco de natación.
> 
> ...



Además de ser una mierda de ejemplo, y una futura vergüenza para sus hijos.


----------



## spica22 (28 Ago 2022)

Yo pensé que solo tomando batidos de proteína y levantando peso ya aumentaba masa muscular.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (28 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mi mujer eslava da clases de pilates y de no sé qué mierdas y esta tan maciza que puede partir sandías con los muslos y da unas hostias como panes cuando se pone furiosa, aun así si un día le diera yo una tollina a rodabrazo se iría al suelo y no se levantaría. Me descojono yo de estas chonis cicladas.



Y las fotos? Eso es de primero de burbuja, y lo sabes


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y luego no se les quita la regla ?.
> No les da cancer?.
> No les afecta a la hora de tener hijos?.



En el cuerpo femenino, los esteroides anabólicos causan la masculinización. El tamaño de los senos y la grasa corporal disminuyen, la piel se vuelve áspera, el clítoris se agranda y la voz se hace más profunda. Las mujeres pueden experimentar un crecimiento excesivo del vello corporal pero pierden el cabello. Con el uso continuo de los esteroides, algunos de estos efectos se vuelven irreversibles.





¿Cuáles son las consecuencias del abuso de los esteroides a la salud? | National Institute on Drug Abuse


El abuso de los esteroides anabólicos ha sido asociado con una gran diversidad de efectos secundarios adversos que van desde algunos que son físicamente poco atractivos como el acné y el desarrollo de los senos en los hombres, hasta otros que ponen en peligro la vida, como ataques al corazón y...




nida.nih.gov




.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## guanoincoming (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Para estar delgado no hace falta ir al gimnasio. Los gimnasios existen en las últimas décadas y en el resto de la Historia la gente estaba delgada sin falta de ir a un sitio a oler el sudor de huevos de otro hombre.
> 
> Se ve que estas preparado para lo que vien, cuando hablas de ir a peleas con negros en plan puño y no con armas. Mis armas se pasan por los huevos los musculos.
> 
> La gente que no va a un gimnasio porque no quiere frotarse con hombres sudorosos, no es automáticamente un bebedor alcoholico con problemas de gula.



Es preferible calistenia y hacer ejercicio proporcionado a ir al gimnasio y hacer entrenamiento para convertirte en canario. (Todo petado menos piernas).


----------



## The near is end (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Vete a olisquear huevos de otro a tu club de maricas, putita



Eres retrasadito, en serio, o tienes 16 años y estas de coña. Tu veras cual de los 2 casos eres, o puede ambos a la vez.


----------



## Play_91 (28 Ago 2022)

Eso esta bien, mucho mejor eso que no tías que en 4 días se ponen gordas.
Yo estoy harto de ver tías que me gustaban y ahora están gordas. 
Me da miedo echarme una novia de, pongamos 25 años y en 5 años pese 10kg más.
Hace poco estaba con una tía que pesaba 50kg, estaba tremenda y me decía que tenía complejo porque le decían que estaba muy delgada. Vamos no me jodas, por suerte ya lo dejé con ella pero es para flipar.


----------



## Ergot Rye (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Imagino que una dieta ultra-espartana, porque para que se marque hay que quedarse con un % de grasa superbajo, y eso en una tía no debe ser tan fácil



Ni para un tío, créeme. Depende de la persona. A mi me costó 5 meses y soy hombre. Dieta y ejercicio. Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo y para todo, salud física,mental, para todo. Una hora de ejercicio diario y comer saludable para vivir mejor. Y aquí ya se podría hablar mucho pero el que quiera entender ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Ago 2022)

Un ejemplo: la niñata de Aqui no Hay Quien Viva:









El increíble cambio de Denise Maestre: de actriz en 'Aquí no hay quien viva' a culturista profesional


Denise Maestre interpretó a la niña Candela en la serie 'Aquí no hay quien viva'. 15 años después ha protagonizado un cambio físico brutal y se ha convertido en culturista profesional.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Ago 2022)

El mercado (negro) de SARMS ha explotado en los últimos años. Y es en parte gracias a un montón de mujeres que quieren ponerse fuertes pero evitando efectos secundarios de virilización excesiva. Combinando con winstrol y otras sustancias de esa rama, produce la típica mazada de Instagram


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Ago 2022)

Hay muchas tias metiendose oxandrolona. Es el ciclo facil que solo son pastillitas sin pinchazos y encima no las mete mucha pinta androgena. El fisico natural de la mujer es imposible que genere esos fisicos crossfiteros donde tienen muslacos musculados, abs y poca grasa. Todas que veas asi se meten chasca. Si un tio ya asi es dificilisimo sea natural, las tias mas dificil aun, pues tienden a acumular grasa y liquidos para su funcion reproductiva.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Ago 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hay muchas tias metiendose oxandrolona. Es el ciclo facil que solo son pastillitas sin pinchazos y encima no las mete mucha pinta androgena. El fisico natural de la mujer es imposible que genere esos fisicos crossfiteros donde tienen muslacos musculados, abs y poca grasa. Todas que veas asi se meten chasca. Si un tio ya asi es dificilisimo sea natural, las tias mas dificil aun, pues tienden a acumular grasa y liquidos para su funcion reproductiva.



Doy fé

Práctico Crossfit y hay muchas chicas que llevan años, algunas hasta van a competiciones por la zona y todo eso.

Pero físicamente no desarrollan la misma musculatura que un hombre que entrene más o menos lo mismo.

Se les marcan poco los abdominales, tienen lo cuadriceps un poquito mas anchos que otras mujeres y los brazos mas definidos, incluso algunas tienen una espalda que se ve fuerte.... pero poco más.

Son mujeres atractivas con cuerpos definidos,nada mas


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (28 Ago 2022)

está lleno de no homos folla sixpack esto

Pa eso, pilladla con rabo y teta para tener mujer completa


----------



## HaCHa (28 Ago 2022)

Yo ahora ya llevo dos meses que voy a un gym enorme desos de franquicia con su pulserita... El dojo no abre hasta octubre. Sin el judo de los chavalines no le sale a cuento pagar el gas, rediós.

Pues bien, está todo relleno de ciervas mazadas. En las actividades dirigidas hay un 80-90% de hembras, muchas de ellas de buen ver, casi ninguna se ha pasado con las cachas. En máquinas ya no son tan mayoría aplastante, pero siempre hay muchas. En piscina apenas ves tíos, todo son tangas de acero, y en el SPA no se ve ni un maromo salvo el menda, así que allí es donde se juntan a marujear sus feminismos y ahí es donde yo saco la caña. Ya casi ha picado una mulata de poderosísima espalda, a ver si hay suerte y me la empotro a cuatro.


----------



## Ergot Rye (28 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo ahora ya llevo dos meses que voy a un gym enorme desos de franquicia con su pulserita... El dojo no abre hasta octubre. Sin el judo de los chavalines no le sale a cuento pagar el gas, rediós.
> 
> Pues bien, está todo relleno de ciervas mazadas. En las actividades dirigidas hay un 80-90% de hembras, muchas de ellas de buen ver, casi ninguna se ha pasado con las cachas. En máquinas ya no son tan mayoría aplastante, pero siempre hay muchas. En piscina apenas ves tíos, todo son tangas de acero, y en el SPA no se ve ni un maromo salvo el menda, así que allí es donde se juntan a marujear sus feminismos y ahí es donde yo saco la caña. Ya casi ha picado una mulata de poderosísima espalda, a ver si hay suerte y me la empotro a cuatro.



Uno que ve la ventana de oportunidad.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (28 Ago 2022)

Este es un ejemplo de mujer natural con mucho entreno detrás, en los gimnasios no vais a ver nada que pase de eso, salvo que por casualidad vaya alguna culturista chutada y si ya es raro ver culturistas hombres mujeres todavía más y suelen ser mayores de 30 casi todas. 

Esta chica con ropa normal y sin posar es una más, apenas se intuye que está en forma y ya.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> ¿En serio estás diciendo que hacer deporte es malo? Yo flipo.




Otro subnormal con problemas de comprensión lectora.

Hala si, estoy diciendo eso. Paso de esforzarme con chusma que no entiende lo que lee. Ya se encargaran los moros de los parques de vosotros, curiosamente ellos no van al gimnasio.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Eres retrasadito, en serio, o tienes 16 años y estas de coña. Tu veras cual de los 2 casos eres, o puede ambos a la vez.




Si fuera mentira lo que digo, no habría tabta putita ofendidita por aqui. No crees? Putita.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Son mujeres atractivas con cuerpos definidos,nada mas



Id comprando los dildos para el dia que os vengan, no dejéis escapar la oportunidad de que os polculice “un mugero” cachas de esos que tanto os gustan.

Joder, que puto destrozo han hecho los narigudos en Occidente. Ya ni las tetas os gustan. Hablais de los musculos de las tias como si fueran tetas y culos. Puta perversión.


----------



## remerus (28 Ago 2022)

Luego te hacen una paja y no meas en una semana.


----------



## teperico (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.



Más soldados para cuando haya guerra


----------



## Lucky_Seven (28 Ago 2022)

Es antierótico y da grima pero bueno, también pululan por ahí enfermos a los que les gusta las "mujeres" con rabo. Serán homos en el fondo, supongo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo ahora ya llevo dos meses que voy a un gym enorme desos de franquicia con su pulserita... El dojo no abre hasta octubre. Sin el judo de los chavalines no le sale a cuento pagar el gas, rediós.
> 
> Pues bien, está todo relleno de ciervas mazadas. En las actividades dirigidas hay un 80-90% de hembras, muchas de ellas de buen ver, casi ninguna se ha pasado con las cachas. En máquinas ya no son tan mayoría aplastante, pero siempre hay muchas. En piscina apenas ves tíos, todo son tangas de acero, y en el SPA no se ve ni un maromo salvo el menda, así que allí es donde se juntan a marujear sus feminismos y ahí es donde yo saco la caña. Ya casi ha picado una mulata de poderosísima espalda, a ver si hay suerte y me la empotro a cuatro.



Los hombres de verdad estamos trabajando, para poder mantener todo el tinglado y que mujeres y losers puedan ir al gimnasio a perder el tiempo en lugar de hacer algo produxctivo para el pais


----------



## FatalFary (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Falsísimo. Recuerdo que en el cole con unos 15-16 años montamos una competición de echar pulsos unos cuantos de la clase, y yo, un puto tirillas flaco de mierda que jamás había hecho ni 1 minuto de deporte, ganaba a todas las tías e incluso pensaba que me estaban vacilando o dejándose ganar porque no notaba prácticamente ninguna fuerza contra mi mano.

Edito:

No recuerdo el vídeo concreto de esta chica, pero sí recuerdo que en uno de ellos comentaba que los golpes de las chicas hacen daño, pero ha competido con hombres y como te aticen bien no solo te duele, es que ves las estrellas y tu vida pasando por delante.


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Falsísimo. Recuerdo que en el cole con unos 15-16 años montamos una competición de echar pulsos unos cuantos de la clase, y yo, un puto tirillas flaco de mierda que jamás había hecho ni 1 minuto de deporte, ganaba a todas las tías e incluso pensaba que me estaban vacilando o dejándose ganar porque no notaba prácticamente ninguna fuerza contra mi mano.



No me jodas, enserio?
Vaya tela...


----------



## HaCHa (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los hombres de verdad estamos trabajando, para poder mantener todo el tinglado y que mujeres y losers puedan ir al gimnasio a perder el tiempo en lugar de hacer algo produxctivo para el pais



Cuerpoescombro detected.


----------



## Esse est deus (28 Ago 2022)

Llevan zapatillas converse negras o blanca, escuchan mierda con autotune, van al gimanasio, limpian sables.... Lo que en cada momento se estila, eso hacen.


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Falsísimo. Recuerdo que en el cole con unos 15-16 años montamos una competición de echar pulsos unos cuantos de la clase, y yo, un puto tirillas flaco de mierda que jamás había hecho ni 1 minuto de deporte, ganaba a todas las tías e incluso pensaba que me estaban vacilando o dejándose ganar porque no notaba prácticamente ninguna fuerza contra mi mano.



Pero seguro q en pieses ellas te ganaban. Goenos pieses de chortina mandan. Aparte desde q Colt nos hizo iguales y se inventó la Gatling ya la fuerza física importa mierda.


----------



## FatalFary (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pero seguro q en pieses ellas te ganaban. Goenos pieses de chortina mandan. Aparte desde q Colt nos hizo iguales y se inventó la Gatling ya la fuerza física importa mierda.



No te creas, su puntería tampoco es que sea mucho mejor.


----------



## Llorón (28 Ago 2022)

Normal. Llevan tiempo queriendo cambiar el rol de ambos sexos, las élites apuestan por una mujer viril y un hombre femenino. Cuantos hombres.

Una tía con six-pack es horrendo, es como un hombre con tetas.


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Otro subnormal con problemas de comprensión lectora.
> 
> Hala si, estoy diciendo eso. Paso de esforzarme con chusma que no entiende lo que lee. Ya se encargaran los moros de los parques de vosotros, curiosamente ellos no van al gimnasio.



Q te lo crees tu... Si los gyms están petaos de menas


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Son pesos y tamaños muy parecidos.
> A igualdad de tamaño y grado de entrenamiento el hombre está muy por encima.
> Para equilibrarse la cosa, tendría que pesar la mujer 20 kg mas y estar más entrenada. Y aún así, solo se igualaría en fuerza muscular, porque en agresividad, velocidad, coordinación, etc, seguiría perdiendo la mujer.



Bueno, puse ese ejemplo por el comentario de un forero,

en el que decía que un hombre y una mujer del mismo peso tienen una fuerza similar


----------



## Rojelio Medio (28 Ago 2022)

El progreso! Hombres estrogenizados que no recuerdan lo que es una erección y mujeres llenas de testosterona que no saben lo que es la libido o la regla desde hace años.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> El progreso! Hombres estrogenizados que no recuerdan lo que es una erección y mujeres llenas de testosterona que no saben lo que es la libido o la regla desde hace años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171256




Es la foto ideal de este hilo y los manginas de gimnasio que lo habitan.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

Y si os dais cuenta todas esas tías con músculos exagerados luego salen en reportajes o en los medios y las promocionan como que con el duro trabajo se puede hacer un cuerpo como el de ellas y es curioso como los medios de desinformación jamás te van a decir ni insinuar que toman anabolizantes u otras cosas es algo en que me he dado cuenta y ni ellas jamás te van a decir que toman esta o aquella sustancia y es esa sensación que dan que son de forma natural cuando todo es fachada y mentira.
Almeno en hombres alguno lo ha reconocido y eso es digno porque no lo van escondiendo.








El impactante aspecto del fisicoculturista que ha tomado esteroides por casi 30 años


La determinación que algunos pueden tener para conseguir un cuerpo lo más trabajado y musculoso posible puede, peligrosamente, convertirse en una ...




www.biobiochile.cl




En uno de sus videos defendió el uso de esteroides de una manera bastante particular. “Si tienes la posibilidad de escoger entre los esteroides o mantenerte natural, haz lo segundo. No hay razón para recurrir a los esteroides, sólo le harás daño a tu cuerpo”, explicó.

“Pero si quieres convertirte en un fisicoculturista profesional, adivina… Probablemente tendrás que hacerlo, no tendrás opción”, agregó.









El culturista Chris Bumstead confiesa cómo ha sido su último ciclo de esteroides


Ha bajado la dosis y se siente "mejor".




www.menshealth.com




"Para un culturista, si no tienes salud no tienes nada"
Para un culturista, “si no tienes salud, no tienes nada”, dice. “Mi consumo en ese sentido este año ha sido relativamente bajo. Intento no hablar muy explícitamente sobre el tema porque la gente me conoce, tengo muchos seguidores, y no quiero ser un ejemplo en ese sentido. No quiero que me imiten...". Pero, a sus 27 años, ve absurdo negar la realidad y ha confesado cómo ha sido su último ciclo: actualmente toma 200 miligramos de testosterona por semana. "Estoy con dosis muy bajas y si mi salud va bien, igual subo un poco en el futuro. Odio hablar de esto y no quiero que la gente lo haga, pero no voy a negar la realidad".
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## sinfonier (28 Ago 2022)

Tal y como dices al final, todo se reduce a esto

_Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad._

El empoderamiento que les ha vendido el NWO para que sean libres y felices consiste en eso. Renunciar a todo rasgo de femineidad para mimetizarse con un hombre. Y al mismo tiempo, destruir la masculinidad. La única pretensión es generar personas vacías de personalidad, intercambiables entre si. Esclavos del totalitarismo.

Y les está saliendo bastante bien.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> mucho gimnasio y poco huevo -cerebro para la accion, merecen la extincion
> aprendan maricas de gimnasio






Esos tíos estaban mucho más fuertes y eran mucho más resistentes que los maricones que dicen que ir al gimnasio es de maricones

No levantaban hierros, pero estaban acostumbrados a marchas brutales con equipo a cuestas, y todo tipo de requerimientos físicos para diversas maniobras tácticas, como sostener una línea de picas contra una carga de caballería, o empujar todos juntos como demonios contra el enemigo

Sólo sostener la lanza en ristre exige mucha fuerza en hombros, espalda baja, agarre...

Los maricones que queréis ser como Winston Churchill -por cierto, un enemigo de España, declarado por sí mismo de palabra y obra directa- no servís para el Tercio. Os pondrían de cocineros o de algún otro oficio indigno

Tirad para el gym o para las barras del parque si no queréis ser sabandijas de retaguardia tipo NKVD


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

Mucho gimnasio y todo pero no hay nada más ecológico y sostenible que estás herramientas para hacer gimnasio de verdad.Apuesto que muchos ni muchas aguantarían un asalto haciendo los ejercicios de forma sostenible jajajajaja.
Y en las obras de la construcción ya ni hablemos que ya puedes tener mucho músculo pero te coge un maestro albañil o peón de la construcción y te funde en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y si os dais cuenta todas esas tías con músculos exagerados luego salen en reportajes o en los medios y las promocionan como que con el duro trabajo se puede hacer un cuerpo como el de ellas y es curioso como los medios de desinformación jamás te van a decir ni insinuar que toman anabolizantes u otras cosas es algo en que me he dado cuenta y ni ellas jamás te van a decir que toman esta o aquella sustancia y es esa sensación que dan que son de forma natural cuando todo es fachada y mentira.
> Almeno en hombres alguno lo ha reconocido y eso es digno porque no lo van escondiendo.
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, realmente ese culturista hace blast and cruise,
(Eso es que nunca para de meterse mandanga, solo.alterna periodos a tope con periodos más light),

ahora simplemente está en el periodo que se mete menos chasca,

cuando empiece a prepararse para competir ni de coña de mete 200mg de testo semanales.


----------



## Trinitario (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.





Cada dia "abrimos" el gimnasio (6 AM) 3 mujeres y yo.

Coincidimos dándole duro en la parte aérobicas y luego en el área de musculación:

Una chavala muy jovencita latinoamericana, otra de unos 25 y un muer de poco más de 35.

Son tres diosas, sobre todo la mayor, tiene un cuerpo de ensueño bien proporcionado, unos muslos impresionantes y trabajados en equilibrio, y sobre todo.... Feminidad total!

Levanta pesos libres con mucha carga, pero lo que más me impresiona de todo, es verla subir y bajar la carga de forma perfecta, nunca hay desequilibrio, nunca tiene las rodillas fuera de su punto, carga con técnicas y flexión para ejercitar de forma muy calculada los músculos que desea , hiper-concentrada, pone una cara como si estuviera en un trance de yoga, cara de sutil placer.

Me tiene enamorado, pero como si fuera una obra plástica, perfecta. 
Aunque no habla nunca ni media palabra con nadie, como si estuviera en otro mundo.


La de los 25 tiene un culo resultón que quita el hipo, y también destaco la brutal perfección de sus ejercicios, sobre todo los de estiramientos.
Yo nunca he podido llegar a ese nivel de perfección.

La latina, esta bien proporcionada, menuda pero muy linda y con piel canela.


Pero el escenario cambia por horarios, las veces que he tenido que entrar más tarde, no tiene nada que ver, la mayoría petardas, viejas, y otras en plan Instagram marcando bragas, abdominales, moviéndose como divas y con pinta de guarrilas.


----------



## Trinitario (28 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> CHORTINAS DE GYM MANDAN BETILLAS DE LOS COJONES
> 
> CHICAS GYM > BORRACHAS DE DISCOTECA, BAR, POSTUREO, INSTAGRAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Ago 2022)

Trinitario dijo:


> Cada dia "abrimos" el gimnasio (6 AM) 3 mujeres y yo.
> 
> Coincidimos dándole duro en la parte aérobicas y luego en el área de musculación:
> 
> ...



De siempre en los gimnasios hay gente que va a entrenar (un 10%) y gente que va a socializar (un 90%),

es obvio que los que van a las 6 AM van a entrenar,

las latinoamericanas tienen más normalizado el gym, saben que tener culazo grande y tonificado es "bonito", es lo que se lleva en sus países,

la española sin embargo va al gym a "perder culo", se meten sesiones maratonianas de cardio y no hacen pesas porque no se quieren poner como "esos de las fotos, ay que asco",
en Europa se lleva más ser una casi-anoréxica.


----------



## Trinitario (28 Ago 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


>





Fijaos bien en la estructura física de esta persona, en las proporciones, mirad fotos de cuerpo entero.

Tal vez podréis relacionar su "apellido" Kidman... Kid MAN ¿Más claro?

Y lo mismo en infinidad de personajes públicos, famosos...


----------



## Black Jack (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Otro subnormal con problemas de comprensión lectora.
> 
> Hala si, estoy diciendo eso. Paso de esforzarme con chusma que no entiende lo que lee. Ya se encargaran los moros de los parques de vosotros, curiosamente ellos no van al gimnasio.



Qué pesado estás con los moros, se te nota traumatizado. ¿En el cole Mojamé te daba collejas? Eres un cuerpoescombro que no tiene ni media hostia y vas de chulo llamando subnormal a la peña, pero si te tuviera delante no tendrías cojones a mirarme a los ojos porque te salto los dientes.


----------



## malibux (28 Ago 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Falsísimo. Recuerdo que en el cole con unos 15-16 años montamos una competición de echar pulsos unos cuantos de la clase, y yo, un puto tirillas flaco de mierda que jamás había hecho ni 1 minuto de deporte, ganaba a todas las tías e incluso pensaba que me estaban vacilando o dejándose ganar porque no notaba prácticamente ninguna fuerza contra mi mano.
> 
> Edito:
> 
> No recuerdo el vídeo concreto de esta chica, pero sí recuerdo que en uno de ellos comentaba que los golpes de las chicas hacen daño, pero ha competido con hombres y como te aticen bien no solo te duele, es que ves las estrellas y tu vida pasando por delante.



Pues sí, la genética influye muucho en la fuerza. Yo también he ganado a mazados guardias civiles de gimnasio sin mucho esfuerzo, en cambio contra otros que son más endomorfos y mayor potencia, no tenía nada que hacer.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Qué pesado estás con los moros, se te nota traumatizado. ¿En el cole Mojamé te daba collejas? Eres un cuerpoescombro que no tiene ni media hostia y vas de chulo llamando subnormal a la peña, pero si te tuviera delante no tendrías cojones a mirarme a los ojos porque te salto los dientes.



Putita. Listo para ser mi saco terrero?


----------



## DarkNight (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.




Ninguna chavala tiene capacidad de pegada. Las tumbo en 5 segundos. Tu colega es un SOJA-BOY calzonazos


----------



## DarkNight (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.




Otro Soja-boy. Las mujeres tienen un nivel de testosterona ridículo en comparación con un hombre. Menos masa muscular, menos oxigenación en la sangre, por tanto menos resistencia, tolerancia al dolor menor, menor fuerza osea. Pero no dudo de que a un SOJA-BOY Aliade como tú, cualquier Charo te tumbe de una hostia.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (28 Ago 2022)

Mibentrenadora compite en halterofilia y esta brooooootal

Femenina y fuerte


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Otro Soja-boy. Las mujeres tienen un nivel de testosterona ridículo en comparación con un hombre. Menos masa muscular, menos oxigenación en la sangre, por tanto menos resistencia, tolerancia al dolor menor, menor fuerza osea. Pero no dudo de que a un SOJA-BOY Aliade como tú, cualquier Charo te tumbe de una hostia.



GRANDE SUBVERSIVO. HAS HECHO MAL EN INSULTARME, PERO GRANDE DE TODAS FORMAS. JAJAJAJA, 7 CUENTAS Y AUN VAS PARA ADELANTE. QUE SE JODA ENRICO.


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Otro Soja-boy. Las mujeres tienen un nivel de testosterona ridículo en comparación con un hombre. Menos masa muscular, menos oxigenación en la sangre, por tanto menos resistencia, tolerancia al dolor menor, menor fuerza osea. Pero no dudo de que a un SOJA-BOY Aliade como tú, cualquier Charo te tumbe de una hostia.



Gracias por ilustrarme, quizás peco de demasiado chortinismo, aunque a las charos les tengo el mismo asco q tu.


----------



## REDDY (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Vete a olisquear huevos de otro a tu club de maricas, putita



No paras de pensar en hombres frotando sus cuerpos sudorosos, o hombres olisqueando huevos de otros.... igual tu subconsciente trata de decirte algo....


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> No paras de pensar en hombres frotando sus cuerpos sudorosos, o hombres olisqueando huevos de otros.... igual tu subconsciente trata de decirte algo....



Mi consciente me dice que sois una pandilla de maricas cobardes sin cojones para la vida, sin familia propia ni posibilidades de tenerla y por eso os encerrais en gimnasios oensando que por levantar pesas ya sois fuertes y hombres de verdad.

Los Mohamed os pondran en vuestro lugar. Y alli estaremos algunoa descojonandonos de la risa.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> El progreso! Hombres estrogenizados que no recuerdan lo que es una erección y mujeres llenas de testosterona que no saben lo que es la libido o la regla desde hace años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171256



Ahí hay Photoshop, no?
Eso debe ser físicamente imposible


----------



## DarkNight (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> GRANDE SUBVERSIVO. HAS HECHO MAL EN INSULTARME, PERO GRANDE DE TODAS FORMAS. JAJAJAJA, 7 CUENTAS Y AUN VAS PARA ADELANTE. QUE SE JODA ENRICO.




Te agradezco el apoyo, pero para no ser Soja-boy, simplemente no hay que creerse las pelis Netfllix-Disney, donde las mujeres tienen una fuerza desproporcionada. Conocer los efectos de la hormona testosterona en el cuerpo, es importante.

De hecho, si un hombre no entrena, sus niveles de testosterona son más bajos. Para estimular la producción de testosterona, hay que hacer ejercicio físico.

Cualquier mujer hormonada con pastillas o inyecciones, para estar cachas, tiene niveles más altos de testosterona, pero a base de hacer trampas. Sin pincharse nada, una mujer no tiene ni media hostia en comparación con un hombre.


----------



## REDDY (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Mi consciente me dice que sois una pandilla de maricas cobardes sin cojones para la vida, sin familia propia ni posibilidades de tenerla y por eso os encerrais en gimnasios oensando que por levantar pesas ya sois fuertes y hombres de verdad.
> 
> Los Mohamed os pondran en vuestro lugar. Y alli estaremos algunoa descojonandonos de la risa.



No hay cojones a meterte en un gimnasio y gritar eso en alto.
No los tienes.
Eres un escombro, sabes que si te calza una hostia uno de esos mazas te manda al polo norte directamente.

O tendrías que sacar tu pistolita como un cobarde, porque en un cuerpo a cuerpo tienes la misma fuerza que mi abuelo de 80 años.
Y llamas maricón a los demás, un tío que necesita una pistolita para ser alguien, porque sino te pega hasta el más flojeras.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 Ago 2022)

Yo solo iría a un Gym a ver p0llas


----------



## Paobas (28 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Es q las tías no son seres débiles. Tienen más o menos la misma proporción oseomuscular que un blanco de un negro, y para colmo ellas resisten mucho mejor el dolor (al igual que el blanco del negro).
> Osea, nada raro bajo el sol. Otra cosa son las mentiras w nos hayan contado.



Por término medio, tienen un 40% menos de fuerza física. Se llama dimorfismo sexual. Na' será cosa del heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> CHORTINAS DE GYM MANDAN BETILLAS DE LOS COJONES
> 
> CHICAS GYM > BORRACHAS DE DISCOTECA, BAR, POSTUREO, INSTAGRAM.
> 
> ...



La foto la has sacado de tu clase de catecismo?

Las tías machacan en el gym para posturear en Insta, pensando que eso les va a pagar las tetas, el gym, la ropa...


----------



## ivanito (28 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Doy fé
> 
> Práctico Crossfit y hay muchas chicas que llevan años, algunas hasta van a competiciones por la zona y todo eso.
> 
> ...



Así es. Si una mujer hace ejercicios de fuerza pero va de natural, se le pone el cuerpo con el máximo de atractivo físico para su genética.
Las que parecen tíos es porque se meten mierda.
Y los hombres idem.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Ago 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Es preferible calistenia y hacer ejercicio proporcionado a ir al gimnasio y hacer entrenamiento para convertirte en canario. (Todo petado menos piernas).



Yo tampoco voy al gimnasio, hago calistenia en casa. 

Los gimnasios me parecen un coñazo, pero de ahí a llamar maricones a los que van siendo el usuario ese que lo hace un gordaco cuñado y peludo...


----------



## Sonico (28 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me estoy fijando desde hace algún tiempo que de los gimnasios de mi zona cada vez salen más chavalas no ya tonificadas del aerobic, sino directamente con los abdominales marcando el six-pack, y unos brazos y hombros que no creo que se puedan conseguir sin ciertas sustancias.
> Un colega que lleva tiempo en gimnasios me comenta que cada vez ve a más metiéndose burradas de peso en las máquinas, y en boxeo y similares dice que a veces se queda asombrado de la capacidad de pegada que tienen algunas chavalas.
> 
> Es como si se fuese a una masculinización de las mujeres mientras al mismo tiempo se ridiculiza la virilidad.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mucho gimnasio y todo pero no hay nada más ecológico y sostenible que estás herramientas para hacer gimnasio de verdad.Apuesto que muchos ni muchas aguantarían un asalto haciendo los ejercicios de forma sostenible jajajajaja.
> Y en las obras de la construcción ya ni hablemos que ya puedes tener mucho músculo pero te coge un maestro albañil o peón de la construcción y te funde en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171323



Conozco a albañiles que tienen fuerza, pero también un cuerpo feo, desfigurado por el trabajo duro (que no deporte), con la columna como un sacacorchos y la piel quemada por el sol. No pondría a los obreros y currantes como ejemplo de cuerpo fuerte, bonito y sano, la verdad.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Mi consciente me dice que sois una pandilla de maricas cobardes sin cojones para la vida, sin familia propia ni posibilidades de tenerla y por eso os encerrais en gimnasios oensando que por levantar pesas ya sois fuertes y hombres de verdad.
> 
> Los Mohamed os pondran en vuestro lugar. Y alli estaremos algunoa descojonandonos de la risa.



Habrá que ver qué cojones tienes tú y por qué tienes ese asco a los hombres que hacen deporte (que suelen ser también los tíos con fuerza de voluntad que triunfan en otros ámbitos de la vida, por cierto).

Ni cotiza que eres un puto Manolo con un cuerpo escoria que ni la charo de tu mujer, gorda, fofa y fea, es capaz de follarse. Seguramente te casaste con 20 y pocos y dejaste de ser feliz, convirtiéndote en el ser amargado, gordo, pobretón y calvo que eres ahora. 

Para más INRI ni siquiera sabes poner acentos, lo que nos indica que además de ser un cero en físico, lo eres en cultura.

Esto sería lo que pasaría si te enfrentaras no ya a un chico de gym, sino a una chica de gym:


----------



## Woden (28 Ago 2022)

Viviendo en el monte (ando/corro un mínimo de 8kms al día) y teniendo campo y jardín que trabajar no le veo ningún sentido a ir a un gym con chusma y flipados de los ciclos, para ver cuatro guarras marcando hucha.


----------



## Maedhros (28 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres que van al gym a muscularse son 4 gatos respecto al total.

Y las que van por lo general tienen cuerpazos y culazos. Mujeres que estén demasiado mazadas hay muy muy pocas...


----------



## C.J. (28 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pues yo llevo toda la vida metido en gimnasios y nunca he visto las tías con tan cuerpoescombro como ahora, hablo de tías jóvenes españolas. Latinas si se ven algunas que entrenan bien y saben lo que hacen.



Opino como tú. Más de 20 años entrenando y es lamentable el estado físico de los menores de 25 de hoy: ellos cuerpoescombro y ellas con celulitis a los 17 de no mover el culo y comer mierda.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (28 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> CHORTINAS DE GYM MANDAN BETILLAS DE LOS COJONES
> 
> CHICAS GYM > BORRACHAS DE DISCOTECA, BAR, POSTUREO, INSTAGRAM.
> 
> ...



Como para fijarse en las fotos: esa tía es un llavero. Entre que está superdelgada, y no es muy alta.....Todo labios y uñas.
No sé si la habrás visto en persona por Valencia.

Está de moda la halterofilia y el crossfit, más que el culturismo, entre las mujeres.
Antes solo veías 4 tías en el gym haciendo cardio, y algún día de tonificación. Ahora hay tías bastante potentes con las progresiones impresas, dándole duro a la halterofilia.

No solo no están duras, sino que encima están fuertes. 


El otro día un compañero de la grupeta ciclista me decía que en el wod quedaron 2 tías las primeras.


Cada día hay más personas que hacen deportes de fuerza, o que meten algo de fuerza en otras disciplinas.


----------



## Sonico (28 Ago 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Esas siempre han existido. Llevo 20 años entrenando y siempre las he visto. Conozco niñas de 17-20 años y hasta señoras de 40+, que entrenan a diario, jamás las ves con el móvil, ni hablando, hacen sus ejercicios perfectos, no se acercan a nadie, ni van de postureo para el instagram/tik tok.
> 
> Si sólo lees Burbuja, tendrás visión de la realidad que no existe.



Vamos que en facebook y demas redes "suciales" está la verdad verdadera. Anda ya.


----------



## Espartano27 (28 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Este es un ejemplo de mujer natural con mucho entreno detrás, en los gimnasios no vais a ver nada que pase de eso, salvo que por casualidad vaya alguna culturista chutada y si ya es raro ver culturistas hombres mujeres todavía más y suelen ser mayores de 30 casi todas.
> 
> Esta chica con ropa normal y sin posar es una más, apenas se intuye que está en forma y ya.



Esta no ha hecho ejercicio en su puta vida y está mil veces más buena, los hombres no queremos mujeres con abdominales las venas marcadas y sin tetas.


----------



## Survivor101 (28 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Esta no ha hecho ejercicio en su puta vida y está mil veces más buena, los hombres no queremos mujeres con abdominales las venas marcadas y sin tetas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171625



Tiene un polvo? Sí.

Cara de lerda y tetas de charo? también.

Estaría más buena si hiciera deporte? También. 

Porque una chica coma sano y haga deporte dos o tres veces por semana no se va a poner como swarzenaguer, se va a poner buenorra, como la gran mayoría de modelos o actrices jóvenes (que están tan buenas y envejecen decentemente en parte porque hacen deporte).

Por supuesto que la chica de esa primera foto no tiene un cuerpo pensado para atraer a los hombres, pero es que seguramente no es lo que está buscando. Es el perfil de chica que termina cogiendo mucho peso se mete a powerlifter.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Conozco a albañiles que tienen fuerza, pero también un cuerpo feo, desfigurado por el trabajo duro (que no deporte), con la columna como un sacacorchos y la piel quemada por el sol. No pondría a los obreros y currantes como ejemplo de cuerpo fuerte, bonito y sano, la verdad.



Evidentemente no me refería a tener cuerpo definido o con músculos me refería a la fuerza y resistencia y muchos albañiles y peones de obra son auténticos bestias en fuerza y en más de una ocasión han humillado a fisicoculturistas, o gente de calistenia.



Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ago 2022)

Por mucho músculos que tengas o levantes peso te meten en una obra y no aguantas un asalto entre amasar cemento, cargar las bolsas de cemento , recoger escombros, levantar bloques entre otras cosas.Y de hecho me han dicho gente albañil que conozco que le han llegado a la obra gente que suele ir al gimnasio y que de lo fuerte que es abandonan así que imagínate tú 5 días a la semana como mínimo en una obra es que te pones como un toro sí o sí y no todo el mundo vale por mucho gimnasio que hagas o por mucha mierda que te comas para aumentar los músculos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> No hay cojones a meterte en un gimnasio y gritar eso en alto.
> No los tienes.
> Eres un escombro, sabes que si te calza una hostia uno de esos mazas te manda al polo norte directamente.
> 
> ...



No se que no has entendido de que los Mohamed se encargarán de vosotros, putita. Encima de subnormal de gimnasio, retrasado de la vida.


----------



## REDDY (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No se que no has entendido de que los Mohamed se encargarán de vosotros, putita. Encima de subnormal de gimnasio, retrasado de la vida.



Lo que tú digas tirillas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Esos “cincuentones” (dudo que tengan esa edad) tienen más vida y más cojones que vosotros, niñatos millennial de gimnasio. Habrán bebido, follado y vivido más que vosotros (lo cual tampoco es que sea muy difícil).

Que un mindundi casa papi de gimnasio, con cero experiencia en la vida real, le diga a un paisano que está haciendo el ridículo, como comprenderás… no voy a dormir hoy, putita. 

Por ahora los moros se follan a vuestras mujeres, ocupan vuestras calles, mientras vosotros echais concursos de levantar pesas en espacios cerrados, todos juntitos…espero que se acelere la próxima fase, y os empiecen a reventar a vosotros. Me voy a descojonar, cuando un moro os cruce la cara, podeis decirle que levantáis 120 y tal. Ah, y no se os olvide decirle que las mujeres se musculan tanto como un hombre, y que os ponen más los biceps que las tetas de las tias.

Y nunca olvideis, que a nivel mundial, la generación que tiene fama de ser una puta estafa, llena de chusma, vaga e incompetente no es la de los “cincuentones”, es la vuestra, putitas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Habrá que ver qué cojones tienes tú y por qué tienes ese asco a los hombres que hacen deporte (que suelen ser también los tíos con fuerza de voluntad que triunfan en otros ámbitos de la vida, por cierto).
> 
> Ni cotiza que eres un puto Manolo con un cuerpo escoria que ni la charo de tu mujer, gorda, fofa y fea, es capaz de follarse. Seguramente te casaste con 20 y pocos y dejaste de ser feliz, convirtiéndote en el ser amargado, gordo, pobretón y calvo que eres ahora.
> 
> ...




Llevo escribiendo sin acentos en burbuja desde 2006. 

Que vas a hacer? Levantar 120 kg para “acojonarme”?


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Ago 2022)

Que si putita, que eres el campeón de las putitas de tu gimnasio. Mientras fuera, os están comiendo la tostada. La vida no son vuestras pesas y vuestros juegos, maricas.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Y añado. Ir a gimnasio es de loser y clase baja. Hablais de ir a entrenar y os imagino como a las ratas de Universo 25. Con vosotros, ganaron.
> 
> Mientras vosotros vais a hacer cosas gays a los gimnasios, todos juntitos y sudorosos, las putas calles y parques de nuestras ciudades estan conquistadas por moros y negros.



Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pablem0s (28 Ago 2022)

*cada vez veo a más chicas musculadas*

Y yo cada vez veo a más hombres soja, con menos masa muscular que anoréxicas en fase terminal. Pregúntate por qué.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Ago 2022)

Muere con 27 años la culturista Sofia Graham


La joven había logrado puestos prometedores en su camino para ser profesional del bodybuilding en Estados Unidos




www.womenshealthmag.com




La culturista Sofia Graham ha fallecido mientras dormía sin que se conozcan todavía las causas de su muerte. A sus 27 años era una de las culturistas top-5 en Norteamérica y una de las más destacadas fisioculturistas de su generación. En un principio algunos medios locales habían apuntado a problemas derivados de haber tomado ciertos suplementos, pero esto ha sido desmentido por su familia.

Sofia Graham había competido durante años en diferentes categorías y estaba a punto de lograr una plaza como profesional. Había sido finalista juvenil en Estados Unidos y en WPD en North Americans Figure 2020 y quería competir en la próxima competición Universe.
Para que veáis como en el caso de las tías siempre se quiere tapar a toda costa que no toman ninguna sustancia perjudicial e incluso su propia familia dice que no tomaba"esos suplementos" pero luego te ves una foto de esta tipa y te das cuenta que ha consumido esteroides u otras sustancias pero que de natural como que no se lo traga nadie.
Foto de la susodicha.





Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Muere con 27 años la culturista Sofia Graham
> 
> 
> La joven había logrado puestos prometedores en su camino para ser profesional del bodybuilding en Estados Unidos
> ...



Es que esta tiene hasta rasgos masculinos,

de meterte 10mg de oxandrolona diarios no es,

esta ya se metía más chasca,

de todas formas la mayoría que palman es por tomar diuréticos y productos para estar tan "secos".






Causas de muerta súbita en el culturismo


El doctor en medicina y especialista en deportología, Norberto Debbag, nos explica cuáles son las causas de la muerte súbita en el deporte y en el culturismo. También nos recomienda qué estudios se deben realizar para intentar evitar un paro cardiaco.



www.portalfitness.com


----------



## FeiJiao (31 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Otro Soja-boy. Las mujeres tienen un nivel de testosterona ridículo en comparación con un hombre. Menos masa muscular, menos oxigenación en la sangre, por tanto menos resistencia, tolerancia al dolor menor, menor fuerza osea. Pero no dudo de que a un SOJA-BOY Aliade como tú, cualquier Charo te tumbe de una hostia.



Y tambien tienen menor densidad osea. (sus huesos se fracturan con mas facilidad que los de un hombre promedio)


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Muere con 27 años la culturista Sofia Graham
> 
> 
> La joven había logrado puestos prometedores en su camino para ser profesional del bodybuilding en Estados Unidos
> ...




Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba

Al menos no era un gordo que no entrena. 

Estaba fisicamente mucho mejor que cualquier modelo de Playboy de los 90

Venga, ayudadme, que mas mierdas podrian decir los retrasados adoradores de gimnasios?


----------



## lagartiniano (1 Sep 2022)

escudero dijo:


> te equivocas de lleno.
> Primero, por ir al.gym no salen musculos, para eso, te lo tienes que plantear muy muy en serio.
> Con 3 dias por semana, simplemente te ves normal/atletico en el mejor de los casos.
> El deporte, el que sea, siempre es positivo, tanto fisicamente como mentalmente, jactarse de no hacer deporte, lo veo un poco patetico.
> ...



No habla de no hacer ejercicio ni se jacta de cuerpoescombro, solo dice que no hace falta ir al gimnasio para tener buen cuerpo/salud, y da sus motivos por los cuales no le gustan esos lugares.

Y estoy de acuerdo en que no hace falta gimnasio, se puede hacer ejercicio de muchas formas, es más, mucha gente lo hace con el trabajo día a día.

Y no es que me preocupe, pero sinceramente, si la sauna es el lugar gay numero 1, el gimnasio es el número 2 de cerca, y en ningún sitio vas a ver más hombres con músculos definidos juntos, que en un desfile del orgullo.

Dicho esto, seguro que a todo el mundo le gustaría tener el cuerpo de superman, pero cuesta mucho tiempo y esfuerzo, en mi caso, no veo que merezca la pena, prefiero invertir mi tiempo y esfuerzo en otras cosas.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (1 Sep 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Y no es que me preocupe, pero sinceramente, si la sauna es el lugar gay numero 1, el gimnasio es el número 2 de cerca, y en ningún sitio vas a ver más hombres con músculos definidos juntos, que en un desfile del orgullo.



En los desfiles del orgullo contratan modelos heteros para hacer de gogos, son como las striper que van a las concentraciones de motos custom que obviamente no son moteras, las pocas mujeres que va a esos eventos sin cobrar son viejas o vacaburras.


----------



## escudero (1 Sep 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> No habla de no hacer ejercicio ni se jacta de cuerpoescombro, solo dice que no hace falta ir al gimnasio para tener buen cuerpo/salud, y da sus motivos por los cuales no le gustan esos lugares.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo en que no hace falta gimnasio, se puede hacer ejercicio de muchas formas, es más, mucha gente lo hace con el trabajo día a día.
> 
> ...



de acuerdo en mucho, no en todo.
hay muchas formas de hacer deporte, si, pero la verdad, algo de gym siempre viene bien, aunqie solo sea para reforzar musculatura para otros deportes.

Y no, no existe ningun trabajo donde hagas deporte, los.trabajos fisicos lo que hacen es cansarte y destrozarte (soy carpintero, se lo que es estar cargando muebles.todo el dia...)


----------



## La biografia (16 Sep 2022)

Porque suelen ser trans, mujeres..


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (14 Oct 2022)

Pues ya me dirá el planchabragas del OP porque zonas se mueve porque yo en toda mi vida he conocido sólo a una tía que cuadre con esa descripción.
Lo más parecido a eso son chavalas que se cuidan pero que ni de coña se matan a hacer deporte, de hecho todos los tíos que conozco que van a al gimnasio me dicen que el 90% de las tías sólo hacen pierna y poco más. 
Nada de pesas ni ciclos o "vitaminas".


----------

